# Wheelie aufm dirt bike lernen



## Chris51189 (9. Januar 2014)

Hey leute !

Hab mal ne frage an euch hab mit ein dirt bike geholt und bin grad so bisschen am rumprobieren . 
Kann mir evtl jemand tipps geben ich pack den wheelie einfach nicht ...
Hoffe mi kann jemand weiter helfe


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Januar 2014)

Chris51189 schrieb:


> ... ich pack den wheelie einfach nicht ...
> Hoffe mi kann jemand weiter helfe


Aber klar doch!
"Wheelie" in die Suchfunktion eingeben, nur "Themen" anzeigen lassen und du bist eine ganze Weile mit prima Ratschlägen und Infos beschäftigt.

Ansonsten schau dir dieses Video ab 4:00 an. Was der Typ sagt, ist nicht so wichtig. Schau genau hin, was er macht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris51189 (10. Januar 2014)

Hab ja gesucht aber nichts gefunden aufm dirt bike . 
Stelle mit vor das es im sitzen einfacher ist als wie beim dirt bike im stehn und genau da fängt mein problem an


----------



## SofusCorn (10. Januar 2014)

Willst du nicht zufällig eher den Manual üben statt den Wheelie? Dabei tritt man nicht in die pedale wie bei Wheelie und man machts im Stehen.


----------



## Chris51189 (10. Januar 2014)

Ja manual is richtig


----------



## Marc B (10. Januar 2014)

Ich habe den Wheelie auf einem Dirtbike gelernt, war schon viele Jahre her  (siehe Foto). Unter das Bild habe ich noch mein How-To Video zum Manual und zum Wheelie eingebettet!


----------

